# Help Please



## gildeleonjr (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, I am not sure if I am in the right thread or even right forum (sorry in advance). Can I get some advice/help on how to even begin to take photos of my cell iPhone 5 cases like this? Thanks. 
GIl

View attachment 36759


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 20, 2013)

What does the picture show you?  Were you planning on using a camera or a phone to take your pictures?


----------

